# Anyone With DIY Cup Holders?



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone build their own cupholders? I'm looking for project ideas.

I can't fathom paying $25+ for a gimbal mount cup holder when I know I'm just gonna bust it off.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2012)

same here.


----------



## IwanaFish (Jun 21, 2012)

https://www.go2marine.com/product/39490F/cup-and-drink-holders-gimbal-mount.html?WT.mc_id=gb1&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=productfeed&utm_campaign=googleshopping

They have them for $8.65.

Think I am going to order a couple.

Lonny


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 21, 2012)

"bookmarked"


I had thought about using 3" pvc flat caps...but those things run around $7 a pop. I little rich for a rig job.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a couple of these folding cup holders. They are nice because when not on use they fold out of the way and also adjust to different sizes. Hold my insulated coffee cub as well as a bottle of water. Not at the same time though.. :lol: 

https://www.amazon.com/American-Technology-CH-00100-BLK-1-MUGGER-Folding/dp/B000Q86IQQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340337734&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=boat+cub+holder

Think I actually got mine at either BP or Cabela's


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 22, 2012)

I use an old water bottle cage from my bike. Works great for a bottle of water or soda.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 22, 2012)

i got those folding cupholders for under 5 dollars.i found stainless ones for 9 bucks each.


----------



## J.P. (Jun 22, 2012)

i once used 3 inch diameter port tubes which i rescued from broken subwoofer boxes. i drilled a small hole somewhere along the length of the tube where i put in a dowel for the cup to rest on. I then cut appropriate sized holes on the deck, dropped in the tubes, fastened it with screws on the flange, and voila, flush mount cup/beer holders.

this kind of tube is better due to the grill on the bottom







smaller port tubes make excellent flush mount rod holders.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 22, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> I have a couple of these folding cup holders. They are nice because when not on use they fold out of the way and also adjust to different sizes. Hold my insulated coffee cub as well as a bottle of water. Not at the same time though.. :lol:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/American-Technology-CH-00100-BLK-1-MUGGER-Folding/dp/B000Q86IQQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340337734&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=boat+cub+holder
> 
> Think I actually got mine at either BP or Cabela's



I had these in my old boat and I have a buddy, who will remain nameless, that stepped on and broke 4 of them in the last 2 years. They are great if they are out of the way but they are not meant to take abuse. I did really like them bc they adjust and fold up to almost nothing.


----------



## wihil (Jun 22, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> I use an old water bottle cage from my bike. Works great for a bottle of water or soda.



I like this idea a lot.

:-k


----------



## Vermonster (Jun 22, 2012)

I use these:

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sh...m_cat=RLP&cm_pla=8966&cm_ite=productname_link

I like how they fold up.


----------



## IwanaFish (Jun 22, 2012)

I do like those foldout type. If I can get it to post. I used one from a car on my bow panel.

Lonny


----------



## Kismet (Jun 22, 2012)

I only drink coffee, and water, so...after three spilled thermos-type mugs, I took a large hose clamp, put some cut to size expanded foam packing, drilled through the hose clamp, and screwed it to a wood platform on the boat. Works, swivels a bit if necessary, and I don't fret about breaking it.

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj297/Kismethimself/Boats/alumafromrearcarpetpaintseatscupholder.jpg


----------



## nlester (Jun 22, 2012)

$9.99 I got one of these for my seat but it did not work out there. I fastened it to my gunnels and it works great. Holds a cup of coffee, water, needle nose, scissors and an assortment of terminal tackle. I have given it a lot of abuse and it is still there. An assortment of colors - search for "Wise Seat Caddy".


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just made a console w/cupholders. I already had the materials laying around. No more cheap plastic stuff for me.


----------

